# أريد شرح لبرنامج Flowcode V3



## مهدي كايد (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم :

يا إخوان أريد شرح لبرنامج Flowcode V3 فهل هذا ممكن وشكرآ:81:


----------



## london3131 (28 أبريل 2009)

هناك كتاب جديد لم احصل عليه بعد - 
المشكلة في كيفية رفع الكود الي البيك 16F84 
هل من فكرة

FLOWCODE VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVAPuAol1w


----------



## omar alex (18 أغسطس 2010)

عايز شرح برنامج flowcode v3 او flowcode v4 بسرعه بالله عليكم ويكون شرح تمارين بالخطوات حيث ان البرنامج سهل فى التصميم والبرمجه


----------



## زرقة السماء (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

هذا شرح للبرنامج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143675.html


----------

